# Springers vs Goldens



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Going by the springers at class... they are very much like goldens in attitude and I wouldn't say they are any more hyper than the average golden. Of course the ones at class have been trained so it could be I'm getting a false impression of the breed. They DO require training, and you would have to discuss epilepsy and "springer rage" with the breeder. <- I have met at least one springer with mild dog-aggression.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

based on the ones I board, springers are WAY more high energy than goldens (think of what they were bred to do....), and most of them bark a LOT.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I have had a springer and I have my second golden...no competition! I had to find a new home for my springer as much as it broke my heart,he was lovely and we adored him but he was way too high maintenance which we just about managed ordinarily but couldnt when I became ill in my 2nd pregnancy as he was go go go even after a 5 mile walk. It took 6 possible homes to find the right one for him to go to which was one where he could be with the man all day out and about at work and he was a very happy dog. No yard? That = no springer in my opinion. Cruel to both dog and owner!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> based on the ones I board, springers are WAY more high energy than goldens (think of what they were bred to do....), and most of them bark a LOT.


^^^ I had to pull back on my original comment because when I glanced at a couple ESS sites last night I saw they are emphasized hyperactivity. The ones I've seen are very much like goldens - extremely trainable and responsive to their owner (even a 16 week old puppy). But she's not the average owner. Nor are the other people I've seen at obedience competition classes.... 

I guess that says if you put the training in early, there's hope. Yes, they do bark, though... :

@Jackie - what does your friend think about English cocker spaniels? I haven't ever seen one outside of conformation, but they are so sweet.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Betty (Penny & Maggie's Mom) has a great young very active and mischievous springer named Cody. I hope she sees this thread and will chime in. They are gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Our Cody is 6 and was a rescue thru ESRA when he was 18 months old. He is bench bred, and very mellow. We laugh that he's not velcro, he's super glue. He's a very sweet, tender, but sometimes michievious guy. He will forever be "the baby boy". I would hope we could always have the combo of goldens and a springer.

Would your friend consider rescue? Springer rescue (ESRA) is a nationwide group and they could help find a springer with the traits your friend would want. www.springerrescue.org


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just scrolling around the ESRA site, I fell majorly for the boy in San Diego named Reggie. For any springer lovers, scroll down to CA and look at this tricolored boy.

English Springer Rescue America


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I LOVE springers. When watched the Westminster the springer that was being judged was wagging that little stubby tail and that did it for me! There are a few who come in my store and they are all just SO HAPPY!!! I totally would like to have one when I am older. Adopted or purchased.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

They are really lovely dogs but I still think there are many breeds more suited to apartment & no yard living than a Springer


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I have always had springers and couldn't imagine my life without one. But, with that being said, they are not for everyone. My Jack is a field springer and he keeps me hopping. He is on the go as soon as his eyes open in the morning. I think that the field springers are higher energy than the bench springers, from what I have heard. Both Hunter and Trapper were field springers. BUSY, BUSY, BUSY!!! Eli and Bailey were a walk in the park as puppies, and are very laid back as young adults. Jack on the other hand I know will keep me busy for a few years. Poor Eli and Bailey try to keep up with Jack, but he's like the energizer bunny, he never stops going. We are working on the relaxation protocol with him and have him in a tracking class, so we are always working on something with him. We definately have to keep his brain working!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I am not surprised by the replies.

Any thought on show breeders out west? Clearances?


----------

